# Shit shit shit



## deleted user (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sure my posts are getting annoying by now but here it goes. Not sure what I should do, for the last 2 years iv been living with my girlfriend at her house. Were breaking up now and being the dunce I am, I have no plans for what i'm gonna do next, only a bit of gear and no money. I was going to go back to Louisiana but that was before I talked to my dad and found out hes got $240 to his name and is loosing his house. I'v been in some binds before but this sucks all the shit I care to name, and I only have about a week or so to move. No idea were I should go, what I should do and hate nothing more than having to seek out help when I have nothing to throw down. I'm on LI at the moment so getting to the city isn't a problem but not sure what I would do once there though, any ideas?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 12, 2013)

you're asking us for ideas on how you should live your life? i don't get it bro.......the possibilities are endless. just get out there and do it, whatever it is you enjoy doing


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 12, 2013)

Rad! Your birthday is International Talk Like a Pirate Day!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 12, 2013)

iamwhatiam said:


> you're asking us for ideas on how you should live your life? i don't get it bro.......the possibilities are endless. just get out there and do it, whatever it is you enjoy doing



i _think _he's asking if he should hit the road or stick it out with his dad? it's a little unclear.


----------



## deleted user (Nov 12, 2013)

I was kinda fucked up when I posted this haha, just in a spot and wanted to rant.


----------



## GinGin (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm guessing your dad lives in Louisianna, and his house is also located there, but as stated previously I'm also unsure if I'm perceiving that right, but i digress. I also don't know your relationships with your dad and your now ex-girlfriend(i.e. you have a love/hate your pops, or you're ex and you have a love/hate relationship as well.) Regardless both of these examples are unhealthy, so that is the case thats's a seperate answer that won't be answered here until more clarity is brought to your post. I figured you posted it drunk for a reason, you wanted to blow off some steam and/or find opinions/perspectives to bring these current conflicts in your life to a resolve so if that is the case feel free to answer it here, p.m., or text me, but once again i digress: If you are seriously done with your girlfriend and she's kicking you out, and this currently theoretical house( to me at this time) is in Lousiana and due to your relationship to your father being unknown, From a rational, standpoint i say get the fuck out of Upstate NY cause you're gonna freeze your ass off and get down to LA to be with your father. But from an emotional/rational(the emotional heavier more so probably) standpoint You'll "kill two birds with one stone" by fulfilling one of your goals(traveling, as we almost became roaddogs before) as well as support your Dad in his time of need. It will be hard to do especially if you don't have the best relationship with your father, or if he gets himself into situations like this all the time(these things i dont know, but highly doubt due to the fact he's not losing a room in a apartment, or even his own apartment but a whole house.) but i feel you mentioned him because you care so that is probably what you should do to be "healthy" in "soceity". You also could just run, but most people who run don't ever get to where they're trying to go due to emotional factors, and you seem like this latter approach would not be "beneficial" at this time. I hope i helped answer some questions in your mind, or at least aided you in becoming more "comfortable"/accepting of the situation at hand. Like i said P.M., reply to this, or shoot me a text man, whichever you feel comfortable with, or don't at all if you feel you don't want to. I give you this advice because I realize i should follow this advice more often myself, but by giving you advice I am therefore helping myself, and in all honestly it makes me feel better, therefore it is "selfish".
Once again hope I helped man, be easy, and be safe
Peace.


----------



## scuzzbucket (Nov 13, 2013)

Get a job.


----------



## Endy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd be scared too, sort of, but honestly life has a way of taking care of itself. Just pick a direction and start heading that way. The details will fall into place. The worst case scenario is you die, but you only die once so it's not that bad really. Just get out, explore and enjoy the ride. You only live once. Or thousands of times if you believe in reincarnation.

The point is, just go. Now.


----------



## deleted user (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, i'm gonna head to nola, fuck lets do it


----------



## Joshua (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm brand new to this forum. My name is Joshua and as I write this I am 30 miles outside NOLA. I grew up there but going back because I miss it so much. I have no idea where I am going to stay. That is how I found this site. I'm so glad there is a community like this. I hate the idea of couch surfing unless I just happen to meet people there. Slept outside for the first time in two cities getting here and thought "Why can't I do this all the time?" This is amazing! Anyway if you need a buddy to team up with when you get here let me know.


----------



## deleted user (Nov 21, 2013)

Yea defiantly man when I get back down ill let you know


----------



## Joshua (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm here and I am so glad I came. It's good to be home in the most unique city in America. Thought about moving to new York City but was here for two hours and knew that I have made the right decision in choosing here.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah, i agree, nyc ain't got shit on nola.


----------

